
Uber sinking under the weight of its overvaluation - ieeamo
https://www.cartrawler.com/ct/uber-boat-secretly-sinking-weight-overvaluation/?utm_source=eamonnol&utm_medium=eamonnol&utm_campaign=uber-article
======
sharemywin
I don't really see how its winner take all?

1\. alot of people mostly travel locally.

2\. AI will only provide so much value before the cost levels off(for
driving).

3\. as for ETA I'm pretty sure it only goes down with a cost^2

